# Acentuação no Opera / QT

## Satoshi

Bom-dia,

Bem, pessoal, foi com muito orgulho que eu consegui fazer o meu teclado funcionar certinho, inclusive com capacidade de input em japonês e alemão. Tanto no X quanto no console mesmo, tudo está perfeito, cedilha, os ideogramas do japonês (esse só no X, mas isso não é problema) e tudo mais.

Mas a acentuação no Opera parou de funcionar. Antes funcionava bem, mas de tanto eu fuçar por aí para habilitar o japonês e deixar tudo bonitinho, não faço a mínima idéia do que aconteceu, o Opera não aceita mais.

Não sei se isso é do Opera ou do Qt em si, pois não tenho nenhum outro app Qt-based aqui.

O layout do meu teclado é o abnt2.

A tecla do acento agudo solta um Â e o til só sai sozinho ("n~ao"). A trema não existe e o cê-cedilha, incrivelmente, sai perfeito. Os caracteres japoneses saem certos (se bem que uma vez saíram como um monte de "garbage" e caracteres estranhos, mas vou desconsiderar por ter sido aquela única vez).

Alguém tem alguma idéia?

----------

## cassiol

Ola,

recomendo setar o seu locale como pt_BR e utf8. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml#doc_chap3

feito isso, teste novamente.

qualquer dúvida é so postar novamente.

----------

